
'I've seen the greatest AI of my generation destroyed by Twitter' - mgalbraith
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/ive-seen-the-greatest-a-i-minds-of-my-generation-destroyed-by-twitter
======
murtnowski
And here I was thinking the New Yorker couldn't get any worse.

------
fallenshell
4chan, to be exact.

~~~
labrador
Actually, it's 8ch.net/pol/ The threads documenting the take over of Tay are
interesting and should be preserved for research purposes.

